# my ag toys



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

finally figured out how to post pictures, here are few, the 4366 is 1977, the 1466 is a 1973 the 706 is a 1963 and the 606 is a 1964. Bought 606 at a farm sale with a loader on it, it had a rough life before I got it. Hoods are bent, side panels are missing, had to put a engine in it but I really like the tractor, hope to find good sheet metal for it and then paint it......dieselman.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

WOW! You got the goods! Looks like that barn needs a new roof!:lmao: Love that generation of equipment. Built simple and to last!


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

*barn*

thats one of the reasons I got the backhoe, barn is gone along with some old sheds and grain bins, yeah I like my Ih equipment, everything you see was bought as mechanics specials, the 14 dropped its anti-freeze into the pan so I did the engine on it and tha a/c, the 43 needed a camshaft, the 706 is original except for one engine rebuild and a couple of clutches. They are all high hour machines.
I also had a 1026 hydro to run my 914 IH combine, talk about a sweet tractor,and a great harvest combination. Sold the 10 to a collector when I upgraded to a axial flow combine, really sorry I didn't keep it, ended up buying another 914 and run it with my 706, a real load but it handles it well.


----------

